# "Snow Stories" - Winter 2015/2016.



## sscotsman

Today is November 1st, 2015. The first day of winter. (yes, I know what the calendar says..the calendar is wrong! 

Time to start up our annual thread about snowfall for this winter.

Scot


----------



## Zoomer

I live on the North Shore of Prince Edward Island near Cavendish. We got record snow amounts last year. Over 17 feet I think it was and all in a short few months without any big thaws. And we get a lot of wind all the time so drifting is bad. The schools were closed a lot of days because school buses could not safely travel the one lane tunnels. I just hope that this winter is nothing like the last 2. Replaced the old Craftsman with a Ariens Platinum 30 SHO this year and am hoping I don't need it much.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Second day of "winter", still no snow :icon-thumbsdown:

Waz up wit dat ??


----------



## uberT

We had a heavy, wet snowfall on Halloween a few years ago (2011?)...did a ton of damage cuz the trees were still all leaved out. Extended power outages, CT was hit bad.


----------



## MPCOA

Shoot, I plan on being up to a foot this year, by the end of today


----------



## skutflut

Zoomer said:


> I live on the North Shore of Prince Edward Island near Cavendish. We got record snow amounts last year. Over 17 feet I think it was and all in a short few months without any big thaws. And we get a lot of wind all the time so drifting is bad. The schools were closed a lot of days because school buses could not safely travel the one lane tunnels. I just hope that this winter is nothing like the last 2. Replaced the old Craftsman with a Ariens Platinum 30 SHO this year and am hoping I don't need it much.



I don't think my Craftsman 27 or your new machine are up to those snow piles. Might I suggest a big honking front end loader?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

70 degrees here today. and still no killing frost. I am not missing winter 1 bit.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## sscotsman

Warm here in Western NY too this week..
although we have had several heavy frosts already, and some snow flurries.
We got the first snow about 2 weeks ago..

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I still have radish and asparagus growing !! Waiting on a good frost to kill the asparagus so I can cut it down. Harvested a couple radish today and a mutant carrot.


----------



## canadagoose

Always windy on PEI. Those pics bring back very bad memories. I really hope this winter doesn't bring that much snow again !


----------



## ctwilly49

Ubert
I live in NW Ct. The Storm you speak of started off as wet Snow mixed w Sleet and right around around 5 PM turned to Freezing Rain. Like you said it was a day or 2 before Halloween and many Trees still had Leaves. After the Freezing Rain started Tree Limbs and Trees sounded like Gunshots as the weight brought them down! Thousands of Homes lost Power, some for a Wk or more. Power Companies were totally unprepared for Carnage this Storm caused. I have ( had ) lots of large older Trees on my Property, and it literally took Months to clean up the Mess! I like Snow, but I'd rather sit on a sharp Stick then go through that again. Lord knows, there were plenty to choose from..haha!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it's going to be in the mid-'70's the next few days so I'm ( along with a few co-workers ) playing hooky from henry's for the next two days and head down to Marietta, oh. for some fun on the mighty ST1300


----------



## laptopquestions

Thanks for bring back the bad memories from 2014 :icon-hgtg:. Not use to getting 110 inches in New England :smiley-char060:. It was solely responsible for killing my 1988 Toro 824 (RIP) and pushing my poor 2011 Troy-bilt 2620 to its auger limits (had to replace the auger gear). That said, I finally broke down and got a nice spanking new Toro HD 826 OXE :wavetowel2:, so hopefully I will be ready.


----------



## laptopquestions

ctwilly49 said:


> Ubert
> I live in NW Ct. The Storm you speak of started off as wet Snow mixed w Sleet and right around around 5 PM turned to Freezing Rain. Like you said it was a day or 2 before Halloween and many Trees still had Leaves. After the Freezing Rain started Tree Limbs and Trees sounded like Gunshots as the weight brought them down! Thousands of Homes lost Power, some for a Wk or more. Power Companies were totally unprepared for Carnage this Storm caused. I have ( had ) lots of large older Trees on my Property, and it literally took Months to clean up the Mess! I like Snow, but I'd rather sit on a sharp Stick then go through that again. Lord knows, there were plenty to choose from..haha!!


Here ya go in case you want to relive it :icon-hgtg::
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Halloween_nor'easter

Main reason I got a whole house generator :banghead:.

Nothing like an ice storm and trees full of leaves :smiley-shocked033:.


----------



## dbcooper

Will El Nino do its thing this year!


Scientists say we could be heading into 'Godzilla El NiÃ±o' | Minnesota Public Radio News



> This year's El Niño is shaping up to be a whopper — potentially surpassing the one in 1997, which was the strongest on record, the National Weather Service says.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

A top 10 weather day from the weather monkeys at wcco tv. 70 plus. and I am not missing old man winter 1 stinking bit.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## sscotsman

5 Weeks into winter!
Winter is 25% over today, and not a whiff of snow yet in Western NY!
Rochester has had just a trace, and Buffalo has set a _lack of snow_ record!

No Snow for Buffalo: City Breaks Record Dating Back to 1899 - NBC News

and no snow in the foreseeable future either! very unusual..

Scot


----------



## russkat

Here is Morrison, Colorado (considered a suburb of Denver)...

7 inches on Nov 11 = Shovel
14 inches on Nov 15 = Shovel
3 inches on Nov 30 = Shovel

45° today, rising to 60's by mid week.
10 day forecast now shows snow flurries next weekend

1:40pm and starting to snow !!!
I don't expect it to last long though, but it is encouraging !
That did not last long and I'd need a micrometer to measure it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

We can mahalo/blame EL-NINO. the weather monkey's here say we will be 30-40's for the rest of this month.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## detdrbuzzard

no snow here but its ok by me


----------



## uberT

We have nothing and the forecasters suggest December is going to be warm. No snow yet. Today was 50F, tomorrow 60F. Got a bunch of yard stuff done today, most of the leaves are down. Cleaned the gutters for the 4th time this year.

Forecasters are predicting a really nice stretch of weather over the next 10 days. Perfect day for the motorbike tomorrow :huh:


----------



## guilateen02

As long as we get enough people in each region to install impeller kits, and pulley upgrades, tall chutes, ski wax etc,the snow should stay away. No accumulations here in Rhode Island.


----------



## russkat

80% chance of snow on Saturday !!!
We shall see...


----------



## db9938

Winter?


----------



## russkat

db9938 said:


> Winter?



Late Friday into Saturday... 8-12" of snow










It may be headed your way !


----------



## detdrbuzzard

russkat said:


> Late Friday into Saturday... 8-12" of snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be headed your way !


by the time it gets here it will be rain, all 8 - 12 inches of it


----------



## sscotsman

El-Nino is to blame for the unusual weather so far this winter..
It's kicking up the jet stream much further north than usual..

which is bringing unusual heavy precipitation, rain and snow, to the North-West and Western USA, and kicking up the warm southern air further north than usual, to the North-East, which is keeping the snow away there..

For those of us in the North-East, Canada is keeping all our cold! 

Scot


----------



## Loco-diablo

Nothing so far in central Massachusetts! In fact the forecast looks mild. Mid 50's to low 60's through the weekend. High 40's to low 50's next week with no precipitation in sight.

That's fine with me. I'm in no hurry snowblow or shovel. If I don't get to use my machine all winter, I'll be sad, but I'll get over it!! LOL!


----------



## nwcove

sscotsman said:


> El-Nino is to blame for the unusual weather so far this winter..
> It's kicking up the jet stream much further north than usual..
> 
> which is bringing unusual heavy precipitation, rain and snow, to the North-West and Western USA, and kicking up the warm southern air further north than usual, to the North-East, which is keeping the snow away there..
> 
> For those of us in the North-East, Canada is keeping all our cold!
> 
> Scot


gee, in my area i thought you guys were sharing your heat !! but on the flip side, here in Atlantic Canada, this month is eerily similar to last december....mild and pleasant. im hoping its not a setup for a repeat of what transpired later last winter here.


----------



## Kielbasa

Get the lawn mowers back out... :icon-cheers:


----------



## db9938

Kielbasa said:


> Get the lawn mowers back out... :icon-cheers:


Just when you thought you were done........:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Kielbasa said:


> Get the lawn mowers back out... :icon-cheers:


the grass is dormant so I don't need the mower, no snow so I don't need the snowblower


----------



## uberT

Yeah, we could use one more pass with the lawn mower. I see flowers in bloom this morning in the garden.

This lack of snow and normal temps is currently crushing the ski areas up north. I looked at the snowfall, season to date, and some of the areas have had 2" - 4" and remain closed.


----------



## sscotsman

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I still have radish and asparagus growing !! Waiting on a good frost to kill the asparagus so I can cut it down. Harvested a couple radish today and a mutant carrot.


yeah, im starting to worry that the daffodils might poke up!
they do have a "timer", which hopefully will keep them underground until February at the earliest..but our December weather has been pretty much the same as March..daily highs in the 40's (7C), sometimes the 50's (12C), and we are going to hit 60 (16C) over the weekend! ridiculous for mid-December..most plants probably wont be confused about an early Spring in December, because in addition to spring warmth, they do also follow a natural timer to keep them dormant "long enough"..but if this keeps up, it could maybe be an issue..

Scot


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Mrs. buried the tulip bulbs in October last year, we had flowers all winter... they didn't seem to mind.

50*F and rain, tonight. Snow in the mountains...


----------



## russkat

Kinda light on snow at the ski resorts here too...

Wolf Creek has had 8.5 ft so far this season !










Snow here on Sat & Mon and an hour west of here on Sat, Mon, Tues, Wed with lows down to minus 5. 
Yeah, I'd say winter is here !


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*I am not complaining 1 bit. if it gets any warmer here. the speedos are coming out and going back on.:wavetowel2::wavetowel2::wavetowel2:k:k:*


----------



## nwcove

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *I am not complaining 1 bit. if it gets any warmer here. the speedos are coming out and going back on.:wavetowel2::wavetowel2::wavetowel2:k:k:*



no no no !! lol


----------



## russkat

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *I am not complaining 1 bit. if it gets any warmer here. the speedos are coming out and going back on.:wavetowel2::wavetowel2::wavetowel2:k:k:*


----------



## db9938

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *I am not complaining 1 bit. if it gets any warmer here. the speedos are coming out and going back on.:wavetowel2::wavetowel2::wavetowel2:k:k:*


There went breakfast, lunch, dinner, and the neighborhood..... 

PLEASE NO PHOTOGRAPHIC EVIDENCE!


----------



## 69ariens

Speedo my lord, I know who's not going on my boat:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:
Well my mowers are not put away yet. Got a two calls to do fall clean ups and I all way's more the lawns after the leaves are picked up


----------



## bwdbrn1

Snow story is a no snow story here so far. Dec. 11 and it's 43 degrees at midnight for crying out loud!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

bwdbrn1 said:


> Snow story is a no snow story here so far. Dec. 11 and it's 43 degrees at midnight for crying out loud!


it's about 5:20 and 46* so I'm riding the mighty ST1300 to henry's this morning


----------



## bwdbrn1

Take the long way and enjoy the ride.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

bwdbrn1 said:


> Take the long way and enjoy the ride.


the long way is only 4.5 miles :wavetowel2:


----------



## bwdbrn1

You could always go around two or three times.:wavetowel2:


----------



## jrom

guilateen02 said:


> As long as we get enough people in each region to install impeller kits, and pulley upgrades, tall chutes, ski wax etc,the snow should stay away. No accumulations here in Rhode Island.


I'm doing my part...guaranteed to help the no-show snow. 

Below is a quote from a 2013 post in garage journal titled "Most reliable snow blower?" by a gent who I think relocated to SC that I thought was hilarious.

_"Most reliable snowblower? Best solution is to relocate. You'll save in the long run. Moved in '77 and left all this behind for the next guy:
Snow blower, snow board, snow boots, snow bunnies, snow chains, snow drifts, snow plow, snow men, snow mobile, snow sleds, snow tires, snow shovel and the overall cost of snow removal with all its other associated costs/disadvantages like salt, rust, frost lines, etc. 
You couldn't get my hass back up there even if you aimed me in that direction and put a lit stick of dynamite up my butt."_

I wonder if he would ever tell us how he _really_ feels about snow?


----------



## vmaxed

Had to mow the lawn yesterday December 10th,I took the deck of my tractor three weeks ago and put the snowblower on so I had to use the push mower...what a work out k:


----------



## detdrbuzzard

bwdbrn1 said:


> You could always go around two or three times.:wavetowel2:


I'm going to take the long way home, sounds like a song I know of


----------



## CarlB

Mowed the lawn and mulched the leaves that have fallen in the last two weeks. Lawn has not gone dormant yet. Drained the gas and oil when i was done and replaced the oil with fresh. Pulled the battery and put in on my snow blower which has 12volt electric start.


----------



## Cardo111

Record highs here will be in the 60's all weekend, the NY ski shops and ski resorts are hurting.


----------



## uberT

from AP:



> December 10, 2015, in Truckee, Calif.
> 
> *It's shaping up as the biggest snowstorm to hit the central Sierra in two years. The National Weather Service expects 2 to 3 feet of snow will fall on the highest peaks overlooking Lake Tahoe. At lake level, near Tahoe City, forecasters predict 8 to 16 inches of snow. California still needs a lot of snow and rain. After four years of drought, its reservoirs are dry: Folsom Lake last week hit its lowest point since record-keeping began 40 years ago.*
> 
> (Northstar California Resort via AP)


----------



## bwdbrn1

Snowmobiles sitting on trailers ready to go everywhere you look around here. Hotel lots are empty and trails are ready to go. Not good for the tourist industry at all.


----------



## uberT

Yeah, the guys around here have their snow blowers and salt spreaders all loaded up in their pickup trucks...weatherman says warm trend continues out as far as they predict.


----------



## cub cadet 3x

A year ago yesterday north of Montreal we had 20 cm's of snow about 8 inches 1 year later not a snowflake in sight and it was 10c degrees or 50f and no snow in forecast for next 2 weeks hopefully that'll change.


----------



## Flexin

cub cadet 3x said:


> A year ago yesterday north of Montreal we had 20 cm's of snow about 8 inches 1 year later not a snowflake in sight and it was 10c degrees or 50f and no snow in forecast for next 2 weeks hopefully that'll change.


It was 12C here in Halifax last night. I drive truck and have to work outside so I'm not complaining. 

James


----------



## db9938

70F here, almost thought about digging out the shorts....


----------



## nwcove

Flexin said:


> It was 12C here in Halifax last night. I drive truck and have to work outside so I'm not complaining.
> 
> James


yep, very mild here, but there is a special weather statement issued for monday/tuesday. ( looking like rain and wind at my location tho )


----------



## russkat

Only got 2-3 inches and not the expected 8-12, but another 2-5 inches expected on Tuesday.
The ski resorts got up to 15". Wolf Creek already has seen 131" this season.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

BY the end of next week the frozen tundra returns. from the dead overnight lows in the single digits. but no polar vortex in sight.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## CarlB

70 here yesterday and will be 70 again today and in the 60's the rest of the week. Sure doesn't seem like winter here.


----------



## russkat

8-10" here so far as of 9am and still falling.
I think I'll wait until it stops and then fire up the 1028 powershift for it's maiden run.
Wolf Creek Ski Area is up to 156" so far this season ! 23" in the last 48 hrs.
...and more snow possible Thursday.

Betcha the snowblower prices on craigslist will now go up, glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## russkat

A couple pics of my humble driveway... I also did the neighbors drive & walk.
The 1028 Powershift did well, no complaints.























































... and back in the heated garage to thaw out.


----------



## uberT

0" here season to date  60F.


----------



## russkat

uberT said:


> 0" here season to date  60F.


You don't want a repeat of last year in Boston, do you ?


----------



## uberT

Well ......


----------



## Marty013

first snow worh noting here in the gaspe! roughly 8-10inches.. the ol gal handled well.. but i think this is the last winter.. well see as time goes on i guess.. making a list of bugs id like fixed.. so to speak... see how many are feasible. and how many are just.. the nature of a 30 year old machine..


----------



## UNDERTAKER

12-16-2015. We had thunder snow/rain here in the paradise city.mg::emoticon-south-park


----------



## uberT

Forecast: Dec 24th -> 60F. Dec 25th -> 55F.


----------



## Marty013

2nd snow this year.. 5-6inches cleared before bedtime.. still snowing softly.. well see if i get to wake the neighbours or not


----------



## MagnumB

Lake Louise Ski Resort is reporting average 255cm YTD w/average 85cm base. We have had .1cm where I live just east of the western slopes of the Canadian Rockies. Jack...freaking squat. Normal for us though...in the deepest darkest parts of winter is where we get hammered a few times...can't come soon enough! 

In other news, Leonardo Di Caprio is an idiot. He was filming the revenant near Calgary Alberta, and they had one of the famous (and glorious) Chinooks. Snow everywhere one day...all gone and warm the next. It's bizarre and wonderful and has been happening as long as the Rockies were a thing...

...well Leonardo tells a group of people in a speech on the environment that he said he experienced global warming first hand and it was terrifying...scary and other over the top descriptors of the Chinook. He said he has never experienced global warming so directly and it was frightening...funny thing is, a bunch of the US media didn't bother fact checking and reported extensively on this global warming travesty...and Canadian media and some US media who did their job have had a field day with his lunacy. 

No idea if he's on anything, but if you see the transcript it sounds like he got paranoid after doing some illicit drug. They may make them beautiful in Hollywood but they don't make them smart....


----------



## AndyW

> He said he has never experienced global warming so directly and it was frightening


Well that should silence the skeptics! :sarcasm:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Neither money nor fame make you smart. I never understand why people go crazy over movie stars or reality stars or ...
They're just people next door who get paid a whole lot more for what they do then you or I. Doesn't give them any special insight into anything any more than you or I.

But I get a kick out of how people use the last snow storm or lack of it to prove their point on global warming or the hoax of it.
People we're talking about subtle change over a long period of time. Less than a degree a year and they're looking at it over decades not days. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

I'm still looking forward to having enough snow to take the Toro out in and play. Haven't had enough snow to try it out since I bought it last year. 
It's in the teens but all we have is some slush turned ice in spots.
I can still see some green in the grass out there.


----------



## db9938

I'll believe it when the meteor-terrorists, err -ologists, have a better accuracy rate than 50/50.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Still no snow for my part of the U.P.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Still no snow for my part of the U.P.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i might get to use he broom later today


----------



## nwcove

Set some record warm temps here yesterday. 13*


----------



## AriensSnowman

I planned on trading my machine in for a commercial model that better suits my needs, but with the extended forecast and projected mild winter I think I'll wait. I have no motivation to go through the hassle! My neighbors haven't even gotten their machines out of storage yet. One was using his lawn mower to pick up additional leaves last weekend.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

IT'S frozen tundra time here in the paradise city. bottomed out around 6 degrees here last night.k:k::icon-cold::t09015::emoticon-south-park


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Yup, coldest temp so far. Then with the wind whipping it around Brrrrrrr :t09015:

But no snow. Couple times it's come down it's barely lasted the day.


----------



## JnC

Just drove down from Kingston, ON through Watertown, NY all the way down to Utica to pick up NY state throughway, got first hand chance to experience traitorous lake affect snow, drove 50 miles on I-12 with constant snowfall. That stretch alone took about 2 hours. My car is completely white from all the salt. On the way back, once I got onto Masspike I was getting weird looks from people passing by as in "where the **** is this guy coming from with all the salt on his car when there is not even a single flurry here in NE".


----------



## Marty013

ok so 4th time out.. cearing the EOD and 2-3 inches that fell again.. and just as i got done.. blower in high gear going to its parking spot.. light flurries.. 

so i drove inthe the bank.. geared down to 1st.. looked up and said to mother nature.. is that all you got??? 

i think i angered the snow gods.. cuz the flurries turned to a quick squall for aout 5 minutes lol

anybody esle ever taunt em too?


----------



## sscotsman

Winter is now _one-third_ over!!
and still, amazingly, no snow in Western NY, or anywhere around the North East.

Scot


----------



## db9938

45f here.....


----------



## detdrbuzzard

db9938 said:


> 45f here.....


we've go 42* and rain is moving in


----------



## Snowhawg

sscotsman said:


> Winter is now _one-third_ over!!
> and still, amazingly, no snow in Western NY, or anywhere around the North East.
> 
> Scot


? 
The First Day of Winter (Winter Solstice) 2015 starts Tuesday, December 22.


----------



## sscotsman

Snowhawg said:


> ?
> The First Day of Winter (Winter Solstice) 2015 starts Tuesday, December 22.


no it doesn't..the seasons pay no attention to the calendar! 
the length of winter (and the other seasons) varies greatly by latitude..Texans consider winter to last about one month. Here in Western NY, winter lasts 5 months..it is the entire months of November, December, January, February and March..thats the average anyway..someone didnt get the memo this year! 

So for the North-East US, upper mid-west, and most of Canada (away from the coasts) winter is 1/3 over already..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard

sscotsman said:


> no it doesn't..the seasons pay no attention to the calendar!
> the length of winter (and the other seasons) varies greatly by latitude..Texans consider winter to last about one month. Here in Western NY, winter lasts 5 months..it is the entire months of November, December, January, February and March..thats the average anyway..someone didnt get the memo this year!
> 
> So for the North-East US, upper mid-west, and most of Canada (away from the coasts) winter is 1/3 over already..
> 
> Scot


I was waiting for you to answer


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Back in the 1970's here in the frozen tundra. winter lasted 6-7 months.:RantExplode::RantExplode::RantExplode:


----------



## nwcove

Only two seasons up here........winter and august.


----------



## Snowhawg

I'll stick to the scientific definition of winter thank you very much, instead of what I "feel" like it means. But hey, I don't have a problem thinking 1/3 is over already. I'm still eye-balling my motorcycles every day!


----------



## sscotsman

But its not even "scientific" really.
yes the equinoxes and solstices are based on the movements of the sun as it relates to the earth, so that is science, but assigning four "seasons" to those movements, and giving those seasons names, is a 100% man-man invention..It could just have easily been two seasons, or six, or ten..

IMO, it actually makes far more sense to define the seasons based on what they "feel" like..Is it accurate to say Hawaii has winter? It does experience the same calendar dates from December 21 to March 21, same as everyone else..So it has "calendar winter"..but does it have *real* winter? nope..not at all.

And take Australia..Tomorrow is the first day of Summer in Australia, not the "first day" of winter..but its still December 22 in Australia! not July 22..So the seasons there are not based on dates on the calendar at all, they are the exact reverse of our seasons, but the calendar dates are the same..so half the world doesn't even even use the same "calendar seasons" that we do..instead they base their seasons properly based on what the seasons "feel like"..when its hot in Australia, its summer (December)..when its cold(er), its winter (July)..as it should be...their temp swings arent as extreme as ours, but its still warmer or colder as the seasons change.

So, the calendar is not "official" definition of seasons at all..what they "feel like" is far more accurate to define them.

Here in NY we say its still winter in Feburary..in Florida they call February Spring.
Autumn comes to Arkansas in September..it comes to Maine a month later.
you get the idea..

Scot


----------



## nwcove

sscotsman said:


> But its not even "scientific" really.
> yes the equinoxes and solstices are based on the movements of the sun as it relates to the earth, so that is science, but assigning four "seasons" to those movements, and giving those seasons names, is a 100% man-man invention..It could just have easily been two seasons, or six, or ten..
> 
> IMO, it actually makes far more sense to define the seasons based on what they "feel" like..Is it accurate to say Hawaii has winter? It does experience the same calendar dates from December 21 to March 21, same as everyone else..So it has "calendar winter"..but does it have *real* winter? nope..not at all.
> 
> And take Australia..Tomorrow is the first day of Summer in Australia, not the "first day" of winter..but its still December 22 in Australia! not July 22..So the seasons there are not based on dates on the calendar at all, they are the exact reverse of our seasons, but the calendar dates are the same..so half the world doesn't even even use the same "calendar seasons" that we do..instead they base their seasons properly based on what the seasons "feel like"..when its hot in Australia, its summer (December)..when its cold(er), its winter (July)..as it should be...their temp swings arent as extreme as ours, but its still warmer or colder as the seasons change.
> 
> So, the calendar is not "official" definition of seasons at all..what they "feel like" is far more accurate to define them.
> 
> Here in NY we say its still winter in Feburary..in Florida they call February Spring.
> Autumn comes to Arkansas in September..it comes to Maine a month later.
> you get the idea..
> 
> Scot


ummm, im no scientist.....but "movements of the sun as it relates to earth" ????? isnt that stated backasswards ?


----------



## ztnoo

> Here in Western NY, winter lasts 5 months..it is the entire months of November, December, January, February and March..


Well, by the WNY methodology, in only a very few days, "winter" will actually be *40%* complete. That's sounds pretty positive from a mental perspective if your mental calendar of "winter" is programmed to 5 months.
That's not to say all h-e-double hockey sticks can't break loose anytime, but I believe with the overall accuracy meteorology has attained in the last twenty years of satilitte imaging technology and forecast modeling, its going to be a relatively mild winter in the eastern US.

We've only seen a short blast of flurry activity which covered the ground quickly with a dusting here in North Central Hoosierland.......but it was gone in a few hours because of ground surface temperatures above freezing.

I've started the *Toro* twice. Once to warm it up and change oil, and secondly to move it from the yard barn to the garage. I'm still fine tuning the *Yardman Snowbird*.....got the appropriate steel tubing to fab axle spacers to fill the void left because of the difference in hub shaft lengths between the old solid tired wheels and the new pneumatic wheels/tires.
It's not forecast to be below freezing here all week.....through next Monday.
I'm not bitchin' about the forecast, that's for sure.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

" I'm still eye-balling my motorcycles every day! "
its going to be warm and dry for a few days so I'm planning a ride on the mighty ST1300 to try out my new windshield and klim latitude pants


----------



## ctdave

sscotsman said:


> yeah, im starting to worry that the daffodils might poke up!
> they do have a "timer", which hopefully will keep them underground until February at the earliest..but our December weather has been pretty much the same as March..daily highs in the 40's (7C), sometimes the 50's (12C), and we are going to hit 60 (16C) over the weekend! ridiculous for mid-December..most plants probably wont be confused about an early Spring in December, because in addition to spring warmth, they do also follow a natural timer to keep them dormant "long enough"..but if this keeps up, it could maybe be an issue..
> 
> Scot


look what I found this morning. one of my daffodils is coming up !! after the next couple of days, i'm sure more will be popping up


----------



## UNDERTAKER

12-23-2015. rain here in the paradise city. and no frozen tundra in sight. I am not complaining 1 bit.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## sscotsman

ctdave said:


> look what I found this morning. one of my daffodils is coming up !! after the next couple of days, i'm sure more will be popping up


woah! that's scary..
not good for the plants..

scot


----------



## ztnoo

*A Serious Weather Day*

Looks like its gonna really get nasty today......not winter weather, but balmy, too warm and moist conditions for this time of year in the midwest and mid-south.

_"A *"particularly dangerous situation" (PDS) tornado watch* has been issued by NOAA's Storm Prediction Center for parts eastern Arkansas, northwest Mississippi, northeast Louisiana and western Tennessee until 8 p.m. CST. This type of watch area is issued when there is a high risk of tornadoes in the watch area and a high risk of a least one more EF-EF5 rated tornado.

Severe thunderstorms have already caused wind damage in parts of Arkansas, southeast Missouri and Illinois this morning, and the threat will only increase and become more widespread in parts of the South and Ohio Valley this afternoon as the tornado outbreak gets underway.

(MORE: Latest News on Severe Weather Damage)

The Tornado Conditions Index, better known as *TOR:CON, has been raised to as high as 8 out of 10 for parts of west Tennessee, northern Mississippi and northern Alabama on Wednesday, meaning there's a 80 percent chance of a tornado within 50 miles of any location in the indicated area.* Tornadoes and damaging winds will also be possible in a much larger area from the Gulf Coast to the Ohio Valley. This includes TOR:CON values as high as 7 in eastern Arkansas, 6 in west Kentucky and south Mississippi, and 5 in southeast Missouri and northeast Louisiana."_

* http://www.weather.com/storms/tornado/news/severe-weather-forecast-december-21-27-2015


----------



## db9938

Tell me about it, they happened to the north and south of us!

More like an April..... 

I love this science that relies on 50% accuracy.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

ctdave said:


> look what I found this morning. one of my daffodils is coming up !! after the next couple of days, i'm sure more will be popping up


Mrs. stuck the tulips and daffodils in a little early last year, started coming up in December... good news: they were just fine under the snow and went on to prosper in the spring.


----------



## MagnumB

Will repost edited version...it was TL


----------



## RattlerGUNZ

* Winter Storm Warning *

Issued at 15:21 Monday 28 December 2015 
*Summary* Hazardous winter conditions are expected. Between 25 and 40 centimetres of snow is expected Tuesday into Wednesday morning. Snow will begin in Southwestern Quebec overnight tonight and rapidly move eastward on Tuesday. Throughout the day on Tuesday, snow will be heavy with blowing snow also affecting areas most exposed to northeasterly winds. Snow will become mixed with ice pellets in southernmost areas. In the Quebec City, Charlevoix and Chaudière-Appalaches areas, conditions will only begin to deteriorate in the late afternoon on Tuesday. Snow will ease gradually overnight Tuesday into Wednesday. A major storm over the Central United States will reach the Great Lakes on Tuesday with a warm front extending all the way to the Eastern U.S. Seabord. North of the front, a heavy band of wintery precipitation will develop over Quebec and Ontario. Surfaces such as highways, roads, walkways and parking lots may become difficult to navigate due to accumulating snow. Visibility will be suddenly reduced to near zero at times in heavy snow and blowing snow. Poor weather conditions may contribute to transportation delays. Winter storm warnings are issued when multiple types of severe winter weather are expected to occur together.


----------



## AL-

RattlerGUNZ said:


> * Winter Storm Warning *
> 
> Issued at 15:21 Monday 28 December 2015
> *Summary* Hazardous winter conditions are expected. Between 25 and 40 centimetres of snow is expected Tuesday into Wednesday morning. Snow will begin in Southwestern Quebec overnight tonight and rapidly move eastward on Tuesday. Throughout the day on Tuesday, snow will be heavy with blowing snow also affecting areas most exposed to northeasterly winds. Snow will become mixed with ice pellets in southernmost areas. In the Quebec City, Charlevoix and Chaudière-Appalaches areas, conditions will only begin to deteriorate in the late afternoon on Tuesday. Snow will ease gradually overnight Tuesday into Wednesday. A major storm over the Central United States will reach the Great Lakes on Tuesday with a warm front extending all the way to the Eastern U.S. Seabord. North of the front, a heavy band of wintery precipitation will develop over Quebec and Ontario. Surf,aces such as highways, roads, walkways and parking lots may become difficult to navigate due to accumulating snow. Visibility will be suddenly reduced to near zero at times in heavy snow and blowing snow. Poor weather conditions may contribute to transportation delays. Winter storm warnings are issued when multiple types of severe winter weather are expected to occur together.


Seems to be a good size storm as we have the same forecast here for tomorrow. People depending on snow for jobs should be happy, and our snowblowers should come in handy.


----------



## Loco-diablo

*Here we go!*

Well, here in the hills of Worcester MA, we have about an inch of the frozen stuff and it's still falling! First ground coating of the season! We'll see if I need to get the Ariens out when it's all said and done. It's supposed to change to rain later in the day, so it's likely I wont be using the machine.


----------



## sscotsman

We finally got the first real snow of the season too! in Western NY. (we have only had flurries so far)..We got a wet slushy 2" to 3" overnight, but it's already turned to rain..the snow will likely be completely gone by this afternoon..so still no snowblower needed yet.

scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Woo Hoo, Finally got a chance to fire up the Troy and do the driveway. Wasn't much snow so I didn't bother with the 1332. Still have to install the hour/tach meter later today on it and am waiting on a boat from China for the capacitors so I can make the rectifier and mount the LED flood light on it. I don't have any lights on my street and without moonlight it's pitch black out there.

Bought a cheap pair of snow bibs at FleetFarm. Those things are wonderful. They don't feel like much but they keep the wind off you and your jeans dry. Easy on, easy off I'm lovin' it !!
It's around 20 deg and even though I wasn't working very hard I was sweating.
Good sign for when the temp drops well below zero. :wavetowel2:


----------



## detdrbuzzard

we had freezing rain last nite but it changed to just rain after 21:00, you could still find some icey patches this morning but nothing for a snowblower. even north of me in Rochester hills, mi. there was just a bunch of sluch and wet roads, it was 44º when I left out when I got back home and 40


----------



## uberT

we got 1/2" or so overnight...didn't even cover the grass. It's been raining/sleeting for hours. Snow is super-heavy and a challenge to move with the shovel...I call it heart attack now. I guess it's going to freeze up overnight.


----------



## Loco-diablo

Well this sucks! I thought the temp was going up but it appears to be falling. I just chipped 2" of solid ice from the walkway and EOD.. I didn't even get to use my machine!

I'd rather have 18" of snow rather than this crap.


----------



## uberT

Already down to 27F at 6PM. Gonna be interesting on the roads tonight. Lots of pooled water, everything is wet.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Got some snow here.:wavetowel2:


----------



## nwcove

just got done with an hour and a half of snow moving with the repowered vintage ariens. easily 20 cm, more like 25 cm and its still coming down hard. the old machine worked well with the 208cc chonda, it was on the governor most of the time, but i was running in second and third gear just to see where the limit was. i didnt get the 45 foot throw i was dreaming of ( impeller kit) , but it was moving alot of snow, and chucking it 25-30 feet. 
might have had some icing happening on the carb linkages, as at one point it seemed to rev a bit high with no load. 
my ******* lights worked very well, but will see what happens with them after they sit outside during the rest of this storm. 
all and all, $20 for a machine with a blown engine, another $128 for a new engine, plus some odds n ends and time.......cant complain !!


----------



## RattlerGUNZ

Just came back from cleaning for the 5th time outside,messy as ****.The Toro Power clear 621 works great, had to use the Ariens at the end to make a path for my dog.


----------



## db9938

37*f......


----------



## detdrbuzzard

db9938 said:


> 37*f......


liquid snow


----------



## JnC

I have added respect for my 2 stroke single stage machines after yesterday's mess. 

By the time I got home from work yesterday we had about 6"~8" of snow/ice all packed on the driveway waiting for me, it was packed to a point where I walked on the snow without sinking my feet in it and I am close to 280lbs *yikes*. That right there indicated that its going to be a rough day. 

The hondas try to gnaw through it but no chance as it was so packed and hard that the tracks were not able to get under the snow to let the augers do their thing. 

After trying my luck with the Hondas for a few minutes I gave up and pulled out the 2 stroke craftsman aka the Snow Gerbil. The gerbil chewed through the hard packed snow eagerly and effortlessly. The hard thrashing of the rubber augers backed by the torque of the two stroke was the one two combo that the snow needed to get sorted.


----------



## sscotsman

The first real snow of the winter is coming for most of Western NY tomorrow!
Lakes Erie and Ontario are firing up their snow engines for us..
(areas south of Buffalo have already seen some lake-effect snow..but this will be the first real snowfall for the Rochester area.)

Im in 4" to 6" zone..
Looks like I will firing up the snowblower tomorrow!
latest date for the first-use ever...about 2 months late.

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard

all we have here are a few flakes falling now and then, there isn't enough for the broom. I hear the kids down the street playing basketball


----------



## UNDERTAKER

30 PLUS Degrees here in the unfrozen tundra. and the snow is melting.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## skutflut

russkat said:


> A couple pics of my humble driveway...
> 
> 4th photo, ya missed a spot :wavetowel2:


----------



## 1894

Was in the low 30*s Sunday , 5* in syrakus now. We only got aboot 3" overnite . Plow guy must be feeling guilty , paid for the season , was here and did the driveways and road @ 5:30 this morning first time this season. :icon_whistling:


----------



## ztnoo

We got a light dusting here during the night and morning hours.
Barely enough to cover the grass and the streets.
The sun is out now and most of it is gone from the grass and any paved surface.
That was short-lived......

31 degrees right now but going back to the mid 40's by the end of the week.


----------



## sscotsman

sscotsman said:


> The first real snow of the winter is coming for most of Western NY tomorrow!
> Lakes Erie and Ontario are firing up their snow engines for us..
> (areas south of Buffalo have already seen some lake-effect snow..but this will be the first real snowfall for the Rochester area.)
> 
> Im in 4" to 6" zone..
> Looks like I will firing up the snowblower tomorrow!
> latest date for the first-use ever...about 2 months late.
> 
> Scot


yes, im replying to my own post! 
because:

It was a bust. 
Forecast from last night is above..They said Lake Effect snow all day monday, ending in 4" to 6" by Monday evening..

reality: a dusting overnight, maybe 1/2 inch..then nothing else all day.
there are wind-blown patches of clean pavement on the driveway..no snowblower needed! not yet..

Scot


----------



## bwdbrn1

We've got 4 to 6" on the ground here near Manistique, MI. It's a beautiful mostly sunny day with temps in the mid teens. I got to get the old Suburban out to clear the drive. Managed to shred a belt, but hey, I also got to play mecanic in the process. Here's a view out our front and back doors.


----------



## Digger 66

Here's one from last years "snowvember" 7 feet .


----------



## ztnoo

I don't know about anywhere else in the eastern US this morning, but air pressure here in incredibly HIGH........Barometer = *30.61* in 
I actually never recall seeing it that high here in east central Indiana.

Fair 17°F -8°C
Humidity 66%
Wind Speed S 3 mph
Barometer 30.61 in
Dewpoint 7°F (-14°C)
Visibility 10.00 mi
Last update 5 Jan 8:55 am EST 

* National Weather Service


----------



## MagnumB

El Niño always gives Alberta mild winters and little moisture. I'm sure we will hit averages, but it will likely come in a short period of time. It's sunny, -9c to -16c (shorts weather for me). 

The moment I bought that toro, started the brewing of what was to be among the strongest El Niño on record/most boring winters ever...


----------



## Loco-diablo

*Not enough..*

OOPS!:

My apologies to the moderators for having to move my post. I forgot about this 2015/2016 snow stories thread:



Well, last night's snow in the Worcester hills of central Massachusetts amounted to about 2" of powder. Just enough to be a nuisance, but not enough to get the Ariens fired up. Here we are in the middle of January, and I've yet to use the Ariens. Last year was about the same until January 27th, when all **** broke loose for the next month!


----------



## uberT

I performed my first snow removal last night, too. About 1.5", heavy wet snow.

The PathPro started on the first pull but it's got a rapid surging/pulsing when not under load. Seems to operate as expected under load.


----------



## storm2410

*Possible Snow blower use here in NY*

Was watching channel 4 news here in NY and was happy to hear the possibility of some snow coming my way. Praying that I get something to have to clean with "Big Red". Hoping to test out my Predator 212cc engine swap I did last year. Let It Snow Let It Snow Let It Snow


----------



## GAR

Keeping my fingers crossed for Ya....Send it towards Michigan when you get enough please.


----------



## storm2410

GAR said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for Ya....Send it towards Michigan when you get enough please.


 Can never have enough


----------



## Rob711

That's just a ploy to keep a little panic in NYC, also gets groceries moving. I feel your pain though brother! National weather service isn't showing anything blower worthy at least. Not that there super accurate though.


----------



## storm2410

Need to get this beast some snow and put some green in my pockets


----------



## Clutch Cargo

Just north of Portland, we had a mix of snow and rain coupled with subfreezing temperatures which resulted in a layer of granite, a layer of snow and a layer of granite. The old 8/26 started on the first pull but it took about 90 minutes to get everything done. Mostly because of the hassle of cleaning off my car (the wife gets the garage). We do get a lot of sun load and when I got home tonight, the driveway was almost completely clear.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I got to use my broom for the first time this season. sorry no pic's, I'm not good at brooming one handed


----------



## 69ariens

detdrbuzzard said:


> I got to use my broom for the first time this season. sorry no pic's, I'm not good at brooming one handed


You need a go-pro


----------



## 69ariens

I plowed the massive amount of 1.5'' of snow into one spot in my driveway with my dump truck. Then I took out the powerking and blew the pile. I am still having trouble getting the old tractor to run good. she bogs when i put her into the pile.


----------



## Cardo111

storm2410 said:


> Was watching channel 4 news here in NY and was happy to hear the possibility of some snow coming my way. Praying that I get something to have to clean with "Big Red". Hoping to test out my Predator 212cc engine swap I did last year. Let It Snow Let It Snow Let It Snow


I feel your pain, we got a dusting but frigid temps, looking forward to any significant snow but not holding my breath. Congrats on the machine, like the Armor skids.



Rob711 said:


> That's just a ploy to keep a little panic in NYC, also gets groceries moving. I feel your pain though brother! National weather service isn't showing anything blower worthy at least. Not that there super accurate though.



Lol. Your theory is spot on. Hoping for the snow here as well nothing but a dusting at this point, though we know today was cold. This weekend calling for rain on Saturday will be in the 40's...


----------



## Bob z

*Finally got snow*

Blower works amazing, threw snow onto neighbors roof (whoops) about 40 feet away, have to be careful in the future. So much power with that big engine, EOD is a breeze. Just need to raise cab a bit so light will not reflect. Modifying extensions to 4 inches (6 is too high) will be perfect.


----------



## skutflut

Bob z said:


> Blower works amazing, threw snow onto neighbors roof (whoops) about 40 feet away, have to be careful in the future. So much power with that big engine, EOD is a breeze. Just need to raise cab a bit so light will not reflect. Modifying extensions to 4 inches (6 is too high) will be perfect.


As they say in the snowblower and washroom world, aim is everything!

Not sure, but i THINK there is a kit from Ariens for the light that masks the top edge so you don't get blinded. I read that in some discussion, not sure if it applies to your machine... If thats the problem, electrical tape works until the kit arrives.


----------



## jermar

I heard the same weather forecast. They said NYC will have the most snowfall we've seen all season; about 2/10 of an inch. I told my neighbor not to worry, my snowblower is ready to help.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

GAR said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for Ya....Send it towards Michigan when you get enough please.


send the snow to gar's part of Michigan Ive been ok with being high and dry


----------



## richwoodrocket

I haven't been on the forum much recently, been out using my Ariens! 
https://youtu.be/eJrb_hRozQ8
This is a video from a few days ago. We are finally getting some snow in western New York.


----------



## jermar

Nice vid Rich. Your Platinum 24 showed that four inch snow who's boss.


----------



## sscotsman

Today is January 15, 2016.
Winter is HALF over today!
2.5 month down, 2.5 months to go.

And here in Rochester NY, I still have not used the snowblower *one* single time!
I haven't even shoveled!










I am amazed! this is unprecedented..
Buffalo and Syracuse have both received decent snow, from the Lake Effect machine,
but the winds have not favored Rochester yet..

We have an official 7 inches of snow for the winter so far..
(Normal for this time of year would be 40 inches, over 3 feet)
(annual average is 86 inches, over seven feet)

but that 7 inches has all come in 1/4 and 1/2 inch dustings, which have melted away before the next 1/2" comes..
its adds up to 7 inches total, but we have not yet had more than one inch on the ground at any one time..

Scot


----------



## Clearview60

Good to see another Mainiac (Clutch Cargo) at the forum. Supposed to get about 3 or 4 inches today depending on the temps (some freezing rain & rain thrown in, ugh)


----------



## 1894

Scot , you sound disappointed , Inconceivable !! may be a stretch though. :icon_whistling:
Maybe we'll have a year like 2011-2012 and Rochester wins the golden snowball :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Past Snow Seasons Champs | GoldenSnowball.com

I do fear for our lakes , ponds , and rivers this summer if we don't get some snowpack going this year. :wacko: year for sure here.


----------



## sscotsman

I think "inconceivable" definately applies! 
Considering this is the least amount of snow in recorded history..

The least since record keeping began in the 1880's, 
The least, by a long shot, in 130 years, and probably longer.

This remarkable snowfall defecit isn't a "once every 5 years" or " once every 20 years" thing..it probably a "once every 200 years" thing..

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Yeah well youse guys ain't getting the freaky deaky cold there. like we's guys are getting here in the Midwest. still gots 6 inches on ze ground here.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Digger 66

We're in for about 2 feet between now & Tuesday .

Woooo Hoooo !!!


----------



## nwcove

Looking like anything from 8 to 14 inches for here tonight. Might give the sno thro a break, and try one of the others.


----------



## 1894

sscotsman said:


> I think "inconceivable" definately applies!
> Considering this is the least amount of snow in recorded history..
> 
> The least since record keeping began in the 1880's,
> The least, by a long shot, in 130 years, and probably longer.
> 
> This remarkable snowfall defecit isn't a "once every 5 years" or " once every 20 years" thing..it probably a "once every 200 years" thing..
> 
> Scot


 Looks like you might get some between now and wed. 
From : http://www.syracuse.com/weather/ind...foot_of_snow_possible.html#incart_river_index


----------



## sscotsman

1894 said:


> Looks like you might get some between now and wed.


Yep! Forecast for 6" to 12" in the next 24 hours..
And I have tomorrow off from work too! Which is very convenient.
Scot


----------



## db9938

We got a dusting, and the kids rushed outside to go play with it. I mean, it was barely enough to use a broom to clear the walks......


----------



## 1894

We got a couple inches last evening and then it stopped. Lake effect drifted into our area around 5:45 this morning. Tow plows already out slowing traffic down :huh:


----------



## ztnoo

We got a dusting yesterday morning, then the thermometer started its plunge.

Partly Cloudy *0°F / -18°C*
Humidity 60%
Wind Speed W 12 mph
Barometer 30.25 in
Dewpoint -11°F (-24°C)
Visibility 10.00 mi
Wind Chill	*-17°F (-27°C)*
Last update 18 Jan 7:35 am EST


----------



## Loco-diablo

So Sunday night into Monday, We got about 3" of powder in central MA.. The plows left a pretty good pile at EOD, and the wind left 6" drifts along my walkway. I didn't feel like shoveling, so I fired up the Ariens. I had it all cleared up in about 20 mins. Including the traditional 30' square in the back yard for mans best friend.


----------



## 1894

sscotsman said:


> Yep! Forecast for 6" to 12" in the next 24 hours..
> And I have tomorrow off from work too! Which is very convenient.
> Scot


 You get any more yet ?


----------



## Clearview60

Hope everyone makes out okay with winter storm Jonas, anxious to hear some stories! Maine certainly avoided a major storm this time around.

Get a feeling there may be a few new Ariens owners when this storm is all said and done.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Clearview60 said:


> Hope everyone makes out okay with winter storm Jonas, anxious to hear some stories! Maine certainly avoided a major storm this time around.
> 
> Get a feeling there may be a few new Ariens owners when this storm is all said and done.


there will be a few new snowblowers owners in general, some people will buy what ever they can get their hands on after a storm


----------



## db9938

And a few of those folks will find their way here, with an issue. It's what we are here for.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Going to hit 50 by this weekend. here in the paradise city.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:iagree: The only snow we're seeing is on TV :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## BallyBill

After almost 3 yrs my 1963 Sno Thro got to see action (needed gearcase). 
30" was tough even for her, but she did the overwhelming share of the work.


----------



## chrisexv6

Got about 12" of snow here in Milford, CT.

Saturday night I pulled out Big Orange (2006 926LE) in the middle of the storm (6pm-ish) because our neighbors invited us over for dinner. Made a path so we could get my truck out and drive 3 houses down 

Started fine. Engaged the auger and started rolling....threw normal distance for about 5' then the throw distance cut down to like 3 feet. Backed off the auger and retried...same thing. You could see the unit turning into a plow instead of a blower.

Managed to make my path and went to dinner, worried about "my baby" the whole night.

Sunday morning woke up determined to find what was wrong. Shear pins were good (augers already greased during season opening maintenance). But the auger control cable had all sorts of slack in it. Turns out the jam nut backed off and there was little to no tension on the cable. Tightened it to spec, checked the spring extension length, etc. The belt (original, btw!) is just on the cusp of needing replacement but once I fixed the tension the unit was back to normal.

Moral of the story: always check your nuts.


----------



## Loco-diablo

Gee.. not many snow stories posted over the past couple of days. I thought for sure I'd see 10 new pages today! As for me in central MA? 2"... that was it.


----------



## uberT

We ended up with 5" or so...16 miles SW of Logan airport.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Loco-diablo said:


> Gee.. not many snow stories posted over the past couple of days. I thought for sure I'd see 10 new pages today! As for me in central MA? 2"... that was it.


That's because everyone is recovering from the weather, and disappointments from Sunday night football :smiley-whacky017:


----------



## chrisexv6

GoBlowSnow said:


> That's because everyone is recovering from the weather, and disappointments from Sunday night football :smiley-whacky017:


My sister in law, 70 miles from us, got 2" of snow. We got about a foot. NJ, MD, DC got absolutely hammered.

Fairly odd storm when the coast gets (much) higher amounts than inland!


----------



## IBME

Here in western NJ we got 30 in. I did about 1,000 feet of sidewalks and 5 driveways. My Plat 24 was able to throw the EOD stuff across the street. Most rewarding was a retired widow's house I did with a friend. She recently lost her husband, had her daughter's car stolen(no comp ins) and has to sell her house at a loss of about $80K. I was told she opened her door Saturday night and just cried looking out at the snow.

Just goes to show that there is always someone else with bigger problems then yours.


----------



## Kielbasa

That freekin BLOWS! You are so... right IBME. 



IBME said:


> Here in western NJ we got 30 in. I did about 1,000 feet of sidewalks and 5 driveways. My Plat 24 was able to throw the EOD stuff across the street. Most rewarding was a retired widow's house I did with a friend. She recently lost her husband, had her daughter's car stolen(no comp ins) and has to sell her house at a loss of about $80K. I was told she opened her door Saturday night and just cried looking out at the snow.
> 
> Just goes to show that there is always someone else with bigger problems then yours.


----------



## sscotsman

Today (February 13) will almost certainty be the winteriest day of this winter!
Forecast high of 1 lonely degree F for the whole day. (negative 23 C)
Windchill of negative 25 F! (negative 32 C)

only two inches of fluffy snow overnight though, compliments of lakes Erie and Ontario. so still no snowblower in use..

Nice that its on a Saturday though! dont need to leave the house all day..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I've had a few days at henry's where we had two to four inches of snow on the ground but by the time I got home there was no snow to even broom away. today is our coldest day of winter, only about 8º out there so I'm glad I have no snow story to write about


----------



## 1894

sscotsman said:


> Today (February 13) will almost certainty be the winteriest day of this winter!
> Forecast high of 1 lonely degree F for the whole day. (negative 23 C)
> Windchill of negative 25 F! (negative 32 C)
> 
> only two inches of fluffy snow overnight though, compliments of lakes Erie and Ontario. so still no snowblower in use..
> 
> Nice that its on a Saturday though! dont need to leave the house all day..
> 
> Scot


 Pretty dang cold here too Scott. - 17 F this morning . We have had a little snow so far , not much but we're over 4' for the season . Beat our least snowfall year , only 5 1/2 ' more to go to reach our average.


----------



## chargin

-10 this AM, but snow changing to rain and 40-50 in the forecast for the coming days.
Extended forecast looks dull.
What a lousy winter for snow lovers around here.


----------



## chrisexv6

-6 right now here in New Haven CT. 

Same forecast as chargin: we're going from record cold to 40-50 degrees in about 36 hours.

My AutoTurn retrofit kit arrived, Ill have it installed just in time to park the snowblower for the offseason!


----------



## russkat

Looks like the Broncos brought back more than the Lombardi trophy, but also the warm temps.
Highs of high 50's to 70 over the next week are forecast here.
Hopefully the warm temps will make its way to where you are !
Already 55° at 9am
Looking forward to the April & May snow storms.

Date of Last Measurable Snow Last 10 Years in the Denver area:
May 10, 2015
May 12, 2014
May 2, 2013
April 3, 2012
May 11, 2011
May 12, 2010
April 27, 2009
May 14, 2008
April 14, 2007
May 10, 2006
May 2, 2005


----------



## sciphi

We're forecast for a foot or so of wet, heavy slop. We will see if that turns up, or if we get rain instead.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the weather guessers say we will be close to 50º Friday, snow doesn't stand a chance


----------



## uberT

Same here. We'll hit 55F tomorrow with all sorts of rain. That's the end of the snow, the little bit that we have. Still waiting for the whopper storm that can come in March !!!


----------



## chargin

Seems like it has been a long time since Eastern Mass has had a good March storm.
Still some hope for a Feb storm also.


----------



## sscotsman

Snow day! 
(I work at a school..no school this week..normally I would still go in today, but im taking the day off today, because: )

We are right in the sweet-spot for this storm!
12" to 18" forecast for the day..
I will likely use the snowblower two or three times today..
its about time! (this is the first snowblower use of the season for me!)

I live in the pink 10" - 16" zone:










and where I work (Avon NY) is in that white bulls-eye 14"-18" zone..
It would take me an hour+ to drive to work, one way, in this weather..
(Its 35 minutes on clear roads)
but since there is no school anyway, I dont feel bad about not going in!  not much to do at school anyway..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard

playing hooky scott


----------



## sciphi

Well, that foot was about right. I cleared a foot off the driveway this morning, and it's still coming down. Took about an hour to clear it all off. And it'll likely have to be done again this evening.


----------



## Smitty4ut

*New Ariens Owner*

Well I kept telling my wife that a snowblower was in my future. After helping me shovel out from the 29" January snow she said get it. Then when I started looking, she started to hedge some. Then when they called for more snow again, I told her that we have to get something. I told her that I couldn't shovel anymore, and that I would just get in my truck and drive out. I think she got the point. So I was torn between a Toro Power Max HD 826, and the Ariens 24" Deluxe. I ended up getting a Ariens 24" Deluxe. I believe that it is more than enough for my area. Also I couldn't justify the 300 dollars more for the Toro. I finally got to use it yesterday on what ended up being a wet 3" yesterday evening. Worked great, and I ended up doing several other drive ways on my street in less time that I could shovel my own drive way before. Just like most people probably say. I should have gotten a snowblower years ago. Hope it lasts me for years. :wavetowel2:


----------



## uberT

Smitty, congratulations and welcome aboard!


----------



## 88racing

Congrats Smitty


----------



## 1894

sscotsman said:


> Snow day!
> (I work at a school..no school this week..normally I would still go in today, but im taking the day off today, because: )
> 
> We are right in the sweet-spot for this storm!
> 12" to 18" forecast for the day..
> I will likely use the snowblower two or three times today..
> its about time! (this is the first snowblower use of the season for me!)
> 
> I live in the pink 10" - 16" zone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where I work (Avon NY) is in that white bulls-eye 14"-18" zone..
> It would take me an hour+ to drive to work, one way, in this weather..
> (Its 35 minutes on clear roads)
> but since there is no school anyway, I dont feel bad about not going in!  not much to do at school anyway..
> 
> Scot


 Just saw on the local newspaper site you guys finally got some snow :wavetowel2:


----------



## sscotsman

18 inches in less than 24 hours! 
It was a good one..

Snow stopped about 7pm..
by 7am tomorrow morning, roads will be clear and life will be back to normal..
gotta love Western NY! 
we know how to handle snow..

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Spring has sprung here in the land of frozen tundra. 50's by this weekend. all the cold is in the rearview mirror. and so is the snow. GOOD riddance .:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::smiley-shocked033:


----------



## sciphi

This reminds me of February 2015. Same giant piles of snow at the end of the driveway. Except we got it all at once instead of a little at a time. And without the cold. 

We're likely getting a different blower for next year. The wife doesn't like operating the Ariens. It's an effective little blower, but it's not user-friendly at all.


----------



## uberT

This winter has been a big disappointer for me. I was in central NH on Friday for a little skiing and the natural snow is just about gone. There's a bunch of rain in the long-range forecast, but none of the white stuff predicted for the balance of Feb.


----------



## Ariens Company

I've enjoyed your pictures and/or videos of your Ariens snowblowers, so please continue to share. We're always looking for good Ariens snow pictures . . .

Thanks,

Mary Lyn


----------



## alleyyooper

*I believe.*

I believe it is time to fire up the snow blower get it good and warm and run the carb dry, pull the oil drain plug and let it drip for a good bit. Open up the impeller/auger gear case and clean all that old lube out and refill it. Reinstall the drain plug and add new oil for summer storage fog the cylinder and stick it in the back of the pole barn till next fall.

Have seen 2 snakes on my walks with the pup, scared a Great Blue Heron out of the creek had flocks of Robins in the yard, Red Wing flock has returned to the pond next door and the peepers are raising a loud ruckus in the pond and creek. Deer are shedding and a Kil Deer was making a racket yesterday.


----------



## sscotsman

I agree..most years it would still be way too early to call..
but this year, it seems 99% likely that this winter, weakling that it was, is clearly finished..its going to be a VERY early Spring! a solid month early.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Yup, it sure seems to be over. No snow on the ground and just too warm.


----------



## Coby7

If you want to see a big storm put your snowblowers away!!! Nor-easter weather bomb recipe coming right up. lol


----------



## UNDERTAKER

You know spring has sprung when I put the winter boots away.. 70's with rain for the coming weeks here in the paradise city. the snow is now a distant memory. I am not complaining 1 bit.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: and soon it will be time for me to take my leave of this time and place.


----------



## wdb

Coby7 said:


> If you want to see a big storm put your snowblowers away!!! Nor-easter weather bomb recipe coming right up. lol


^^^ This. April 15 is my cutoff, has been and will continue to be. Won't get fooled again!


----------



## sscotsman

yeah, I will probably wait until mid-April too..
even though I know its unlikely I will need the snowblowers again this season, im not in any hurry..they can just continue to sit as they are for now.

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard

spring is close enough, I've started ordering parts for the Goldwing and the mighty ST1300


----------



## skutflut

Just two words here..."Murphy's Law"


----------



## bad69cat

You know it will snow if you do that don't ya!? But, just in case, I started some tomato seeds in the event I can get them in a week or 2 early....... that almost guarantee's one last snow blast


----------



## RedOctobyr

bad69cat said:


> You know it will snow if you do that don't ya!?


OK  I wouldn't mind one "real" storm for this winter. It's been very light so far. 

Mine is lightly prepped for summer, I ran the carb dry, and it has stabilized gas. But it's still ready for service. Once we get further past the season, maybe I'll also change the oil and grease the zerks.


----------



## knu2xs

alleyyooper said:


> I believe it is time to fire up the snow blower get it good and warm and run the carb dry, pull the oil drain plug and let it drip for a good bit. Open up the impeller/auger gear case and clean all that old lube out and refill it. Reinstall the drain plug and add new oil for summer storage fog the cylinder and stick it in the back of the pole barn till next fall.


 Al, "I Believe" that you're either new to Michigan, 
or have a short memory span...........:wink:


----------



## 43128

i drained mine out tuesday.


----------



## brickcity

bad69cat said:


> You know it will snow if you do that don't ya!? But, just in case, I started some tomato seeds in the event I can get them in a week or 2 early....... that almost guarantee's one last snow blast


same here on the tomatoes.
did all the maintenance except the oil change on the blower. do that later.
time to start concentrating on the garden


----------



## sscotsman

Im going to merge this thread into the "winter of 2015/2016" thread, since its pretty much the same conversation.
Scot


----------



## 1894

Saw this story from the local paper , it was written while I was at camp. Not even a full 6' of snow this year . Mother Nature sure has a sense of humor :wink:

Syracuse, a snowfall slacker this year, still climbs to No. 1 in US | syracuse.com


----------



## sscotsman

alleyyooper said:


> Except it doesn't have a thing to do with any snow storm Just spring maintance to get the blower ready for storage.


your first post had to do with spring maintenance, partially, but it was also about doing spring maintenance right now, because winter is basically over.. then most of the replies had to do with the end of winter, how it wasn't much of a winter, how spring is nearly here..etc..So your thread ended up being less about spring maintenance, and more about the current state of the winter in mid-March..so yes, it ended up being the same topic as this thread!  One topic on a subject is better than several different topics on the same subject..its just common and normal forum maintenance..

what does KMA mean?

edit..I googled it..you get a deleted post and a warning for that.

scot


----------



## brickcity

65* and sunny today.
checked the auger oil level. looks like I need some. what would be the equivalent to ariens L-2 lubricant that I can get at the local auto part store


----------



## russkat

Highs in 70's the last 2 days... Blizzard warning just issued for tomorrow.

Spring time in Colorado, never a dull moment !!!


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Ditto.


----------



## CO Snow

*Blizzard Conditions in Colorado*

Terrible weather in S Denver, Colorado Springs area - blowing, drifting snow, stranded motorists, even 4WD vehicles stranded on I-25. Reports are up to 13" in some parts of the state but estimate about 5" here. I haven't started the blower yet - waiting for the wind to settle down otherwise it will drift back. 

Would you believe it was in the 60s yesterday with no snow on the ground?


----------



## russkat

Official high in Denver was 73 yesterday.
Have 13 inches here in Morrison, started to rain at 2am this morning.
Went out at 10am and had 5" on the ground, returned at 1:30pm and measured 13 inches.

Too heavy and wet for my single stage, so I'll fire up my front end loader and clear it in about 10 minutes.
After 6pm, they say it's supposed to clear out quickly and will have clear skies by 10pm.

Gotta love the local headline... "BLIZZARD PUMMELS COLORADO"


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Working the heck out of my Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. Over a foot and still cumming down hard, since 4:30 AM here in south Denver/Highlands Ranch. Wet thick worse type of snow to plow. Have to go super slow, back up a bit then move forward slowly then back up and then back forward to be able to get the snow to get into the augers because of how thick and wet it is. But the machine hasn't stalled out yet. taking a break. For a storm like this, I'd want an Ariens Pro-32.


----------



## chargin

5th anniversary of this "Snow Story" tomorrow.
Video: Rotaries — Avalanche on the Mountain | Watch ViewFinder Online | KVIE Public Television Video


----------



## SumDumJerk

*SlushFest 2016*

fun fun fun....So much fun I spent 1:15 mins doing 4 of the neighbors walks and 2 driveways. 









Quik....run the blower before it melts!

My craftsman 928









Good pair of Thorogood waterproof boats....Made in the USA kept the feet dry


----------



## russkat

Looks like the storm is over now and moving out, right on schedule !

Will probably all melt tomorrow with temps in the 50's !


----------



## 1894

Thank you Lakewood Colorado :rock: Please keep up the good snowfall !!!! Nice to NOT be # 1 on this list !!:icon-hgtg: 

Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+


----------



## chargin

1894 said:


> Nice to NOT be # 1 on this list !!:icon-hgtg:


That might change come April.

Interesting link.
NYC makes it, Boston doesn't.
What a dull winter.


----------



## russkat

Ugh !!! More snow...
So far, just sticking to grassy areas, but that might change overnight.
Only 3-4" forcasted


----------



## sscotsman

Annnnnnd..here we are. March 31, 2016, 5 months later, the last day of winter.

wow, what an amazing winter it _wasn't!_ here in the North-East..
I used my snowblower ONE time this winter, on the one big storm of the year, 18-inches on February 16..

Rochester got 55 inches for the winter..Half the average.
Apart that one 18" snowfall, the rest of it came half an inch at a time..maybe 2-inches at most..

Syracuse wins the Golden Snowball this year:

GoldenSnowball.com | The Golden Snowball Award is a contest between 5 cities in CNY – Upstate New York. The contest is based on which city receives the most snowfall for the snow season. The cities that compete are Albany, Buffalo, Binghamton, 

They were 60% of their average..
a very forgettable winter for most of us in these parts..

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*The snow is long gone here in the paradise city. a cold front is coming in for the rest of the week. but come next Monday it will be back to the 60's.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: for you guys in Denver how long does the snow hang around in Dec, Jan and Feb?????????? if we get snow in Dec we are stuck looking at the stuff until at least march. back in the 70's we would get it in November and it would not split town until the end of April maybe even into early May.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*


----------



## russkat

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *The snow is long gone here in the paradise city. a cold front is coming in for the rest of the week. but come next Monday it will be back to the 60's.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: for you guys in Denver how long does the snow hang around in Dec, Jan and Feb?????????? if we get snow in Dec we are stuck looking at the stuff until at least march. back in the 70's we would get it in November and it would not split town until the end of April maybe even into early May.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*



Photo taken 5 minutes ago... but the streets/drives are just wet.
Snow usually melts within a few days around here, might take a bit longer if it's deep.
The April & May snows are always fun though !











Can't complain about the weather in Denver...


----------



## Bob z

What winter? Used snow blower only about 6 hours, probably 40 last year with old machine!


----------



## chargin

We are getting hammered right now.
About 2-3 inches and still coming down and accumulating on the roads.


----------



## 1894

Typical April in sorrycuse ny. Temps in the 60s F last week , 8" on the ground before lunch today. :roll3yes:
No using the old char- grilla today .


----------



## uberT

We got 5" or 6" early this morning. Sunny now. NWS claims 3" - 7" for tomorrow morning.


----------



## 1894

Those lakes have not forgot how to make lake effect :roll3yes:
Many others still getting a bunch . Zoom out a ways 

Syracuse Radar | News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | WSTM


----------



## db9938

Got a quick squall yesterday, but the ground was too warm. Impressive, but not productive.


----------



## chargin

Getting slammed again now.
Probably enough snow to fire up the SB.
Somewhat heavy too.
I will just shovel though.


----------



## uberT

I'm heading out in a few minutes to clean up. Snow just ended. Maybe the last time this season?


----------



## 1894

Stupid contests :icon_cussing_black::icon_cussing_black:

For NY state :
GoldenSnowball.com | The Golden Snowball Award is a contest between 5 cities in CNY – Upstate New York. The contest is based on which city receives the most snowfall for the snow season. The cities that compete are Albany, Buffalo, Binghamton, 

For the nation :
Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+


----------



## Bolens93

Ridiculous ! Yesterday received 4.4 inches of snow, which happens to be the largest fall this winter and adds to the mere 3.7 inches thus far. Last night was 9℉, the second coldest day this season....only day colder was Jan 3rd, which was 3℉.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

all I can say is that this wasn't a good winter for snow stories from me


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* A little chilly here in the paradise city just rain now.:tongue4::tongue4:*


----------



## russkat

Low to mid 70's today/tomorrow, but a big storm headed for Colorado Friday thru Sunday.

...measured in feet an hour west of me, but since there are no leaves on my trees yet, I'm not too worried.
Probably measured in inches down in the Denver area.

Seeing some great deals on blowers in the past week, but I need a mower more than a blower.

*UPDATE *



According to the map, I'm in the "Red Zone" !!! 18-30"

I'd better move the tractor into position





















Updated Forecast...

"Because the storm will stall, this will become a prolonged precipitation event for the region beginning Friday night and continuing through Tuesday morning."


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*70 Plus degrees here in the paradise city. and from here on out. SEE YA SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## sscotsman

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *70 Plus degrees here in the paradise city. and from here on out. SEE YA SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


yep..looks like the snow is finally over here too..
We had snow last weekend, and a heavy frost every morning this week..
This morning (Friday 4/15/2016) will very likely be the last frost/freeze for the season..the forecast through the end of April shows all nightly lows above freezing! which means the Carnivorous Plants can come out of dormancy this weekend, after the annual 5-month winter nap..that's basically right on schedule, mid-April every year.










Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Could use some rain though it is getting a bit dry/dusty out here.:icon_whistling:mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Hope none of ya'll are commin to Denver in the next few days. 
Nearly 700 flights already canceled | 9news.com

Ariens Deluxe-28SHO in the garage and staged, ready to go. Not sure if we'll need to use it given how warm we've been the past 2 weeks but would be nice to get a bit.


----------



## chargin

You guys are going to get slammed out there.


----------



## russkat

Just a few inches on the grassy areas here so far and only a thin layer of slush on the drive, but still snowing.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

80 today with 60's overnight. We are long over due for the good stuff here in the paradise city.:wavetowel2::wavetowel2:


----------



## russkat

I don't know how they measure this stuff, I've been running errands all day around town and driven through 4-5 of these areas and I see maybe 3-4 inches.
Maybe they are measuring the moisture content and calculating how much snow had to fall and melt to come up with those totals.
It's been snowing all day with no perceivable accumulation.
No complaints here though, I have an extensive landscaping project to get back to in a few days.










*Update...*
8:30am Sunday...
Snowed all night and still coming down, about 10" on the grassy areas and 4-5" on the drive, should taper off throughout the day.


----------



## russkat

*Colorado Blizzard... April Edition*











I guess most of the snow missed me here, but others within 10 minutes of me are reporting 24-40 inches.
I'm between Littleton and Evergreen on the map.


----------



## CO Snow

*2 feet of snow*

2 feet of heavy, wet snow here in Larkspur (between Denver and Colorado Springs) at 6700' elevation.


----------



## Biketrax

So Did Anybody really get slammed as indicated with 4 feet of snow? What kind of snow was it dusty light stuff or heavy wet
And did it melt or linger for a few days?
Inquiring minds want to know. 
My gal was out there last week skiing in Vail, Got a nice coating but just missed the storm.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

4-21-2016.. Rain with temps in the 60's.


----------



## russkat

Biketrax said:


> So Did Anybody really get slammed as indicated with 4 feet of snow? What kind of snow was it dusty light stuff or heavy wet
> And did it melt or linger for a few days?
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> My gal was out there last week skiing in Vail, Got a nice coating but just missed the storm.


9news did a brief story on the 50" one homeowner received over the weekend...

Conifer ranch sees more than 50 inches of snow | 9news.com

I live about 15 minutes northeast of Conifer and only got 10" or so here.
8 minutes south of me saw 2 ft.
A number of Denver metro areas received over 20 inches.

Ski areas...
Steamboat = 23.5"
Keystone = 23.5"
Breckenridge = 17.4"
Winter Park = 24"
Vail = 13" (11 on Sat, 2 on Sun) That's what Vail reported.

It's all melted now (at least at my house and the Denver metro area) and around here it was a wet/heavy snow which it usually is during April/May storms. 

I used to deliver air freight for Airborne Express up to Vail and beyond 6 days a week for 8 years. Drove up daily from Denver and I've driven through more snow than I care to remember.

67 here today and 76 on Friday.
Still lots of time left to hit the slopes.
Arapahoe Basin has a tentative closing date of June 5th.

Here is a link to the storm totals...

http://www.9news.com/weather/front-range-snow-totals/137467018


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Yup, got 1.5-2 feet here. It's all just about melted now.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*70's and Rain here in the paradise city. well at least the iris plants will be well fed.:emoticon-south-park*


----------



## sscotsman

Lets keep the discussion to Winter weather only..we dont need reports of 70 degrees and rain.
thanks,
Scot


----------



## russkat

3-5" forecast for my place, with the snowblower stored until October/November, I guess I'll have to break out the shovel.


----------



## uberT

*New Mexico last week:*


----------

